# Most Wanted Dream DH Bike Shoot out



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Now this is how it should b done real dream bikes


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

can someone please ban the people that post these threads


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

jamesdc said:


> can someone please ban the people that post these threads


Why whats wrong with these kind of threds ??

Notice I did not say what was the Best Just the most desired that all


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Someone is cranky...
If you don't like it don't open it d-bag.

Git me sum Ion please!!


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Artin Aga said:


> Why whats wrong with these kind of threds ??


because there is no point and there has been like 5 of these today


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

jamesdc said:


> because there is no point and there has been like 5 of these today


 Ya dude had 3500 dollar frames against kona stab 
this one is about the cream of the crop


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I voted ION, but in reality: TST EVO with Gboxx should be on there... Right Booner?


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> I voted ION, but in reality: TST EVO with Gboxx should be on there... Right Booner?


 I can think of 5 others that i could have put there but they only allow 10

I put the ION because it's a brand new frame this year and less space age then the EVO


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

BOONE did you P M all the Nicolai Guys and get them to vote :skep:


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> I voted ION, but in reality: TST EVO with Gboxx should be on there... Right Booner?


hellllll yeah!
in reality that is my dream dh bike. 2009 gboxx 2 with electronic shifting...none of that cable ****, and a strong arse belts drive.

now That is dreaming big :thumbsup:


----------



## Largextracheese (Feb 4, 2004)

*Ya crazy sumummagun!*

Something definitely looks skewed in this poll. Boone, you are definitely bribing some folks...


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Largextracheese said:


> Something definitely looks skewed in this poll. Boone, you are definitely bribing some folks...


HAHAhah

Man it sure does look funkyeh?
...then again that Ion is Huuut!


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

For pure downhill?

Either a Foes DHS or a Turner DHR.

Ah but the Commencal...and I can't ignore the Nicolais....ah 'eff it gimme em all if we're dreaming.


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

boone said:


> HAHAhah
> 
> Man it sure does look funkyeh?
> ...then again that Ion is Huuut!


God Damn I have to get to yeti and wake them up this is embaresing


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Jedi and Sunday definately


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

creyc said:


> For pure downhill?
> 
> Either a Foes DHS or a Turner DHR.
> 
> Ah but the Commencal...and I can't ignore the Nicolais....ah 'eff it gimme em all if we're dreaming.


 They are all sweet but I'll still stick to my steed... a season on the Yeti 303 and now I cant wait till spring It sucks in the north all our downhill trailes are closed till spring


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Artin Aga said:


> God Damn I have to get to yeti and wake them up this is embaresing


A 303 is a VERY close second place to my vote...

No bribes. I have always liked Nicolai's. Never owned one though... Dream, right? :thumbsup:


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> A 303 is a VERY close second place to my vote...
> 
> No bribes. I have always liked Nicolai's. Never owned one though... Dream, right? :thumbsup:


I love Nicolai's specialy the Helios FR 
But for an all out DH my second choice would have been the Foes and right after that the Sinister R9


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

i really like the built in stanchion stops on the sinister


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

sick picture of the foes...gawd that thing is hot.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

303 for sure. YETI RULES!!


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

303 = Unique anyway you slice it!

Gawd I'd love to ride that thing.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

i missed the best dh bike cannondale judge!!


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

Now I feel dirty


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

im gonna go with this.......

who wouldnt want it, looks good and it has 2 shocks :thumbsup: 

but the 303 has second for me, i like the slider-rail thingy....


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

derfernerf said:


> im gonna go with this.......
> 
> who wouldnt want it, looks good and it has 2 shocks :thumbsup:
> 
> but the 303 has second for me, i like the slider-rail thingy....


this system is copy from a old cannondale dh bike "2 shocks"


----------



## harl-adri-harl (Nov 10, 2007)

intense m6 it´s the most pepino ever I see


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

I had no more room for other choices But Canondale ???? Nahh to plain not a dream machine 
This is for money no object Dream rides 

I would have put Brooklin or Vantana el cuervo in there before Canondale


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

i hate frivolous polls. 

however, i voted for the M-6. it's just sex on wheels. the Foes 2:1 is a very very close second as they ride amazing!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I think if I could have any new frame, I would seriously consider that corsair. It looks really freakin' cool.


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Now this was a sick looking bike I want one to ad to my stable


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Artin Aga said:


> Now this was a sick looking bike I want one to ad to my stable


it look's like you're a yeti whore :thumbsup: 
great bikes tho. can't say being one is a bad thing.

is that a foes wet one's fork on that dh-9?


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

I would have to say none of those and my future 08 race rig, 08 cannondale judge.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

What do you guys think of the Turner DHR? Not a dream machine, I guess...


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

The older DHR's are dream machines, the new stuff...not so much.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeti 303 with boxxer wc! Very nice


----------



## iced_out215 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mods, please lock this thread, sanitize it and send it back to FEMA. To the OP...


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Dude, shut up. This thread doesn't fail just because it has a poll in it, or because you say so. If you don't like the thread don't read it. Simple.


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

I Voted Canfield Jedi, altho it was a tie with the R9 both on my list... haha


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

iced_out215 said:


> Mods, please lock this thread, sanitize it and send it back to FEMA. To the OP...
> 
> DUDE you FAIL no where in this thread does anyone put any of the bikes down its all about what people love they are all Great bikes up there any one of those would put a grin on your chin so SHUT UP


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Nut! said:


> What do you guys think of the Turner DHR? Not a dream machine, I guess...


Ya it is DHR is up there


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

TheMauler said:


> I Voted Canfield Jedi, altho it was a tie with the R9 both on my list... haha


 I tell you I am very surprised with the love for the Canefield.. But good for them they are a good bunch of guy's I have heard they have a very good Customer Service my local LBS will b carrying the Bikes this year :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Artin Aga said:


> I had no more room for other choices But Canondale ???? Nahh to plain not a dream machine
> This is for money no object Dream rides
> 
> I would have put Brooklin or Vantana el cuervo in there before Canondale


I think a 3k frame(Judge) passes for money no object lol, How is it less plain than a DHR or a R9


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Jettj45 said:


> I think a 3k frame(Judge) passes for money no object lol, How is it less plain than a DHR or a R9


Ok Dude no problem Canondale is cool my first serious MTB was a Canondale Delta V 1500 back in 1990 
Like I said they only had room for 10 so I put up what I thought would b the top ten dream bikes Thats all


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Intense Socom..


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

DHR with a lightweight build, plain n simple.

Building that sucker up!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

The ION



















Have to agree the TST with GBoxx is the ducks nuts........................ Once you experience the GBoxx, it will change you............ You may laugh, but believe me....


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

HA HA BOOOOOON my Yeti Tribesman are coming through 

Has Fred Voted ???


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

ahahah,
yeah but now we all gettin smoked by the jedi force!

My second has to be either a light weight DHR or the new banshee legend...mmmmmmm


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

boone said:


> ahahah,
> yeah but now we all gettin smoked by the jedi force!
> 
> My second has to be either a light weight DHR or the new banshee legend...mmmmmmm


 Ahh the force is strong with the young Jedi


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

pure sex.....M-6


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Boon whats going on Nic is falling behind 
and whats with the love for intense ??? just a Santa on a facelift


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

There are only so many people I can bribe yo 
I sho don't know what all the love is on the Intense bikes???
They ride pretty good but jesus are they the suck to work on in my experience....no thanks!


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll say it again, it's all about the 303.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Nut! said:


> I'll say it again, it's all about the 303.


It's all about the Sledgehammer


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

I am surprised also with the R9 I think its one of the hotest looking bikes but did not do too well


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

You forgot this one, I want it more than any of those...


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Ahhh Dude the Honda does not count they are not releasing any to sell for the public
besides I would not get one and ride the 303 allready embaresingly atracts too much attention sometimes anoyes the heck out of me when you have to answer 50 questions 
Every lift ride Imagine that sucker


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, well you can't have it. Honda is flying all the bikes back to Japan to get compacted...


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Canfield F1 Jedi!


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Why would they distroy them ?? why not sell them ?? or donate them to some charity to b raffeled up or something ??


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

i love the gas tank on that honda...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh how I would love a sunday...


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Artin Aga said:


> Why would they distroy them ?? why not sell them ?? or donate them to some charity to b raffeled up or something ??


Honda thought the team wouldn't be profitable, so they're canceling the whole project. I guess it's some Honda regulation or whatever, but they have to destroy them. Sucks to lose such a unique bike.


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Oh how I would love a sunday...


What you don't Have Dairy Queen in your area ???


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Artin Aga said:


> What you don't Have Dairy Queen in your area ???


nope... 
:cryin:


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Artin Aga said:


> I am surprised also with the R9 I think its one of the hotest looking bikes but did not do too well


The R9 is an incredible bike, expertly welded but has very little marketing other than word of mouth, from a very small independent builder and no world-class sponsored riders (that I know of) and therefor not in the minds of the groms.


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Now here is a Crazy Rig


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Artin Aga said:


> Now here is a Crazy Rig


That is _so last_ millennium,


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

im not sure if it has enough travel...


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

oh, foes all the way


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

That looks like benders bike. Same brand, at least...


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> is that a foes wet one's fork on that dh-9?


Looks like a Manitou "Flexorado."


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Artin Aga said:


> Now here is a Crazy Rig


Ha! That's the rig I described for slopestyle in another thread...


----------



## laars_ (Oct 26, 2007)

Gotta love the Yeti :thumbsup:


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Well I think I'm riding my dream bike (lapierre dh-230) but If I had to chose sth other it would be a Canfield F1 Jedi, Commencal Supreme DH or Morewood Izumi (in no particular order)


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

norbar said:


> Well I think I'm riding my dream bike (lapierre dh-230) but If I had to chose sth other it would be a Canfield F1 Jedi, Commencal Supreme DH or Morewood Izumi (in no particular order)


Lapierre ques co sa put up a pic mon ami let us see


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Artin Aga said:


> Lapierre ques co sa put up a pic mon ami let us see


Artin, just sort your F#cking sh!t and get your TST GBoxx or ION ordered!!!!


----------



## bigmike00 (Sep 6, 2007)

Dream bikes are the ones you never see. I see Turners, Canfields hell you go to Bootleg on a busy day and the Go-ride guys fill the trailer with 303's (WOW) but how many times have you seen a Nicolai (hardtails dont count, talking about the crazy ones) really I only seen 1, ever. My votes is for anything those krauts weld together.


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Whafe said:


> Artin, just sort your F#cking sh!t and get your TST GBoxx or ION ordered!!!!


 Whafe Dude comon give your head a shake . I do love the nicolai bikes specialy the Heluios FR But when it comes to Downhill bikes I have the Best there is the Best there was and the best that could b dude

YETI 303 is not just the ducks nuts it is the Ducks Golden Nuts


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

My dream is to ride this:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Artin Aga said:


> Whafe Dude comon give your head a shake . I do love the nicolai bikes specialy the Heluios FR But when it comes to Downhill bikes I have the Best there is the Best there was and the best that could b dude
> 
> YETI 303 is not just the ducks nuts it is the Ducks Golden Nuts


Cant disagree, the 303 is sex on a stick for sure.... But you havnt ridden a Nucleon TST GBoxx DH bike....... Now does a ducks hard-on drag weed?


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Kevin G said:


> My dream is to ride this:


No problem bro I tell her to come and see you as soon as she finishes doing my Laundery

( I had no time in the weekend I was Rideing my bike )


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Artin Aga said:


> No problem bro I tell her to come and see you as soon as she finishes doing my Laundery
> 
> ( I had no time in the weekend I was Rideing my bike )


Not being rude or anything, but "I would eat the peanuts out of her poop"


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Whafe said:


> Not being rude or anything, but "I would eat the peanuts out of her poop"


 Funny you mentioned that we were chewing on planters last night Ill ask her if she can send you a package of her poop just before she goes over to see Kevin


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Whafe Hounestly what's up with Ironhorse ?? god damn it helps to win the championship to sell crapy bikes


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

donde esta MOREWOOD IZIMU :nono:


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

themarsvolta55 said:


> donde esta MOREWOOD IZIMU :nono:


 OOORAAALEY


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Apendan español porfavor.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Iron Horse has been a great brand for me...


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

i like the canfield jedi w/ some 888s, nice and sexy


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

The 303 is an awsome bike but from what i have heard about Yeti it sucks as a company.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

Artin Aga said:


> OOORAAALEY


quite 'rly mofkr


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

I'd probably take the v10. Next comes the foes mono. What i hate about the foes is that you HAVE to us the curnut shock. Dont know about the forks but im pretty sure you can change that.


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Fox787 said:


> The 303 is an awsome bike but from what i have heard about Yeti it sucks as a company.


 Why what have you heard that the rest of us have not 
They make great bikes the prices for the most part is awsome (except for the Race bikes )

And the CS is awsome ut: ut:


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

MTB_prodigy said:


> I'd probably take the v10. Next comes the foes mono. What i hate about the foes is that you HAVE to us the curnut shock. Dont know about the forks but im pretty sure you can change that.


Dude the best thing about the Foes is the Curnutt Shock 
Without that its just a well built single pivot bike with it it is an awsome single pivot bike


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

Djponee said:


> i like the canfield jedi w/ some 888s, nice and sexy


why would you put more than one 888 on it?


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

Kevin G said:


> My dream is to ride this:


wait a minute... Ur gonna ride her or shes gonna ride u?:skep:


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

I am very surprised at the sinister R9 I thought there would b more love for such a sweet bike ??


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

Artin Aga said:


> I am very surprised at the sinister R9 I thought there would b more love for such a sweet bike ??


its a close one... but in the end the jedi is just sweet


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

Artin Aga said:


> Why what have you heard that the rest of us have not
> They make great bikes the prices for the most part is awsome (except for the Race bikes )
> 
> And the CS is awsome ut: ut:


Some one i know recently got a 303, the bike was shipped with all the bolts loose, and no syringe to grease the cars. It also took him about 2 months to actually get a response from Yeti on when he could get the 303. The CS gave him trouble getting a syringe because they thought his shop stole it. :nono:


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Fox787 said:


> Some one i know recently got a 303, the bike was shipped with all the bolts loose, and no syringe to grease the cars. It also took him about 2 months to actually get a response from Yeti on when he could get the 303. The CS gave him trouble getting a syringe because they thought his shop stole it. :nono:


 Yes I have heard this story before mine also came without the serynge it's no big deal just a tube and a medical serynge also as for the bolts they tell you to check all the bolts before you put the bike together


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

I love my Yeti, but honestly I've heard some horror stories about their CS.


----------



## cdub (Feb 27, 2005)

my bike 

baby blue balls herself

36.3 lbs


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice bike, great color


----------



## cdub (Feb 27, 2005)

*or whistler version of my baby*

with some beefy wheels and dual 2.5's


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

Artin Aga said:


> Yes I have heard this story before mine also came without the serynge it's no big deal just a tube and a medical serynge also as for the bolts they tell you to check all the bolts before you put the bike together


Oh and the adjuster for the head angle and bb adjuster was installed upside down. It isnt a problem as of yet but the dude only got 1 ride before he tore his ACL


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice Ride dude I like the Wistler version


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

where did you get your chainstay sticker?


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I think its a freeride west sticker


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Fox787 said:


> Some one i know recently got a 303, the bike was shipped with all the bolts loose, and no syringe to grease the cars. It also took him about 2 months to actually get a response from Yeti on when he could get the 303. The CS gave him trouble getting a syringe because they thought his shop stole it. :nono:


Did he call or just email?


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

Rover Nick said:


> Did he call or just email?


called


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

You really need to replace that R9 picture. That build makes any bike look bad. :bluefrown: 
Here you go....


----------



## cdub (Feb 27, 2005)

creyc said:


> where did you get your chainstay sticker?


azfreeride.com


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Artin Aga said:


> Lapierre ques co sa put up a pic mon ami let us see


Well with some delay but here you go.









If I had to get myself an FR bike in adition to my DH rig it would be this


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*My vote is for Jedi*

I have ridden a couple of the bikes mentioned. 303, Socom, v10, Sunday, and Jedi. The Socom was light and nimble, 303 was nice, rode smooth and was very active. Sunday was good as well. Not really a fan of v10, only really liked it at speed and the bike was loud. The Jedi was the only bike that felt right immediately. I think this frame is less style specific than the other bikes. You can be a light rider, a plowing rider, or even not that fast like me and the bike will make you faster. Rearward is fast and forgiving, chainstays are some of the shortest in its class so you have an unusual blend of super stable and forgiving at speed but nimble handling. Pretty light weight as well so sub 40 lb build is pretty easily attained. Add to it the super reliable large bearings and famous Canfield customer service and you have a frame that is hard to beat. I also think it looks cool as hell and we all know that in the end, that matters.


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

aenema said:


> I have ridden a couple of the bikes mentioned. 303, Socom, v10, Sunday, and Jedi. The Socom was light and nimble, 303 was nice, rode smooth and was very active. Sunday was good as well. Not really a fan of v10, only really liked it at speed and the bike was loud. The Jedi was the only bike that felt right immediately. I think this frame is less style specific than the other bikes. You can be a light rider, a plowing rider, or even not that fast like me and the bike will make you faster. Rearward is fast and forgiving, chainstays are some of the shortest in its class so you have an unusual blend of super stable and forgiving at speed but nimble handling. Pretty light weight as well so sub 40 lb build is pretty easily attained. Add to it the super reliable large bearings and famous Canfield customer service and you have a frame that is hard to beat. I also think it looks cool as hell and we all know that in the end, that matters.


Sorry but I'm not into the who's, who's of people on here, but how the hell did you through your leg over a jedi when it's not out till next year!!


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

doodooboi said:


> Sorry but I'm not into the who's, who's of people on here, but how the hell did you through your leg over a jedi when it's not out till next year!!


because the brothers have a jedi in the us and they take it to spots on the weekend and let people ride it... pretty sweet wish i lived in ut


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*The guys are friendly and like to have their bikes ridden*

I met up with them down in Salt Lake, spent the week riding the local trails and hit up Deer Valley for a day. Not to sound all snooty but I sure felt like somebody, being the third person on it was akin to going into space for me. Stupid Lance and Chris both jumped on it before myself. The bike really shined in Deer Valley and I can't say enough good about it since. It was Lance's, brown with blue links, Fox 40 up front and dhx5 on back. If I was any less practical I would have pre-ordered one by now. I am just having a hard time convincing myself that my current rig needs replacing.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

GnaR9 said:


> You really need to replace that R9 picture. That build makes any bike look bad. :bluefrown:
> Here you go....


Holy s--t that white one is just porn! :thumbsup:


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

90% rider 10% bike






oh, and that sinister is sick!!!


----------



## singletrackboy (Aug 17, 2007)

Minnaar's Honda?!:thumbsup:


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

These look really sweet.....
Intense SS


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

have never ridden them but for mere looks i like devinci wilson 3 and 4, and intense socom fro


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

pipes10 said:


> have never ridden them but for mere looks i like devinci wilson 3 and 4, and intense socom fro


Wow, they really changed the Devinci's!

That linkage looks pretty sketchy if you ask me, looks like they machined out a bit too much for weights sake. I see those breaking in the near future.

That SOCOM is sweet indeed!!


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

What about the Corsair Crown?








It's pretty sick, no?


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

Intense M6 for sure


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> These look really sweet.....
> Intense SS


Not really a full blown DH bike if you ask me, but oh yeah they're nice


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

*You're all completely wrong*

It deserves a close up


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

*porn*

yes


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ahhhh Boon*

it looks like the Yeti took off on the Ion


----------



## gratiflying (Sep 21, 2006)

i just built up a new Wilson 4 and they are AWESOME! also a really good looking bike, i'll post pics.

the rear is a little flexy coming from a beefy single pivot Foes but that's the price you pay for a lighter weight frame. the geometry is really good - 14 inch bb and 64 HA for DH and if you like 15 inch bb and 66HA for FR. the suspension can be setup VERY progressive with the DHX air - way more than the Avalanche, Rocos and DHX coils on a variety of other bikes from my riding buddies- foes, rocky, cove, specialized. the Wilson has held up fine to relatively hard FR so far. i love mine.


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

The wilson is a very nice bike too bad they are not in USA it would make them more popular


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

which one you guys think looks better 
the 07 or the 08 ???


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

The '08's got some cuuurvs!!
Sorry Artin, I gotta go with the 08!


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Artin Aga said:


> which one you guys think looks better
> the 07 or the 08 ???


Neither  
they both have a vagina in the top tube :nono:

God that white R9 puts any bike to shame though! DAMN!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> why would you put more than one 888 on it?


uhh, because they are hot and bullet-proof. Literally, once i rode a bike w/ 888s through the hood and all the gangsters were like, " Ahh, shiat, don't mess wit that foo, he has bulletproof shocks on the front that cost as much as my Nikes".

ya, that's why.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Jedi gets my vote but I want them all! Good god theres so much porn in this thread!

Hey whats the point of the mini air shock on that Corsair frame? *edit* N/M, just visited their website, thats a friggen cool idea, just adds some weight but I like it..


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Air shock is "blow off'" damper for the last 2 inches of travel. Coil handles the first 7inches. Website has animation: http://www.corsairbikes.com/


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

chooofoojoo said:


> Neither
> they both have a vagina in the top tube :nono:


So? Would you rather ride a dick?


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

missed you there Cliffy, slow connection.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Nut! said:


> So? Would you rather ride a dick?


Pwned...


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

all those Yetis are ugly... heres a sexy one


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Clutchman83 said:


> missed you there Cliffy, slow connection.


Yeah, me too... F#%@&*g dial-up.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

I have to say that they all are nice bikes. But, considering what is in the basement, I am biased towards the R9.

Great Ride!!!!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

r9s are hot


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Fox787 said:


> all those Yetis are ugly... heres a sexy one
> http://a107.ac-QUOTE]
> 
> Ahhh yes that is a nice one
> ...


----------



## Pete-G (May 5, 2006)

nice looking bike the 303 and all the others, but I find myself lusting after a Socom. Out of your list the Foes, has to rule if for no other reason than the 2:1 ratio frame and the awesome forks.


----------



## freerider_07 (May 13, 2007)

I voted for the IH Sunday!


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

ohhhhh this is getting intersting the 303 has caught up with the jedi and the M6 is in it's gun site


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Come on boy's and girl's 5 more


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

Artin Aga said:


> Fox787 said:
> 
> 
> > all those Yetis are ugly... heres a sexy one
> ...


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Fox787 said:


> ]
> theres not enough chrome and your wheels suck


Chrome why do I need Chrome 
and my wheels do not suck I have hadley Hubs and Alex super D rims laced with dt swiss comp what sucks about that 
But since we are talking about sucking your seatpost sucks your breaks suck even more 
but you still roll a 303 so it's all good dude have fun


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Man, if I could vote again I would. Come on, where's the tribe when you need it?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Artin Aga said:


> But since we are talking about sucking your seatpost sucks your breaks suck even more
> but you still roll a 303 so it's all good dude have fun


Codes suck?!


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

Artin Aga said:


> Chrome why do I need Chrome
> and my wheels do not suck I have hadley Hubs and Alex super D rims laced with dt swiss comp what sucks about that
> But since we are talking about sucking your seatpost sucks your breaks suck even more
> but you still roll a 303 so it's all good dude have fun


303s are pimp but whats wrong with a carbon seatpost, and the fact that codes suck, i am getting more power outa 4 pistons then ur 6, but even if u were right i am sure u have them so u can hold ur bike back.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Members of the tribe, UNITE!!!! haha


----------



## SpikeX (Nov 23, 2007)

Specialized Demo 8 II!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Socom


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

CPC Patriot


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

i like the sinister R9 i am surprised it is in the basement in this poll


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

Poll sucks...no asshat option


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

ok I had to bring this back to the front page


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Huck Banzai said:


> CPC Patriot


What the heck is a CPC Patriot? Any pics? I couldn't find any images when I googled it.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

... Bump
Come on, Yeti Fans! Were almost there!


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Nut! said:


> ... Bump
> Come on, Yeti Fans! Were almost there!


Will this thread ever die? :madman: :madman: :madman:

all this is is a "yeti kicks ass and we're going to make a stupid thread to show how much!" thread

well guess what? the numbers dont' add up. stop pushing for one or the other. it's obvious that people have different tastes, and the mtbr community is pretty equally diverse in their preferences. give it up already.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey, I think it's interesting to see the parity thats out there! Despite the fact that the Iron Horse Sunday is the current world champion riders bike it's only fifth in this survey and none of them are decisive favorites. I mean theres only a 12% difference between first and last place and there are ten bikes on the ballot! I think thats pretty close and I think it's pretty sweet that there are so many awesome bikes available for us to argue about.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, you gotta love the bike industry for giving us all these bikes. I mean, I would take any one of 'em in a heartbeat.


----------

